# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Atatürk'ün "TÜRK" tanımı

## anau

*Atatürk'ün "TüRK" tanımı*

Türk, nedir?, kimdir? diye sorulduğunda herkesin farklı cevapları vardır. Ancak, Türk Tarih Kurumun sitesinde Atatürk'ün "TüRK" tanımını görünce ne kadar güzel tanımlama yapmış dedim kendi kendime... Aşağıda orjinal metnin bir örneği ve temize çekilmiş hali bulunmaktadır. 

 

"Bu memleket, dünyanın beklemediği, asla ümid etmediği bir müstesna mevcudiyetin yüksek tecellisine, yüksek sahne oldu. Bu sahne 7 bin senelik, en aşağı, bir Türk beşiğidir. Beşik tabiatın rüzgarları ile sallandı; beşiğin içindeki çocuk tabiatın yağmurları ile yıkandı. O çocuk tabiatın şimşeklerinden, yıldırımlarından, kasırgalarından evvela korkar gibi oldu; sonra onlara alıştı; onları tabiatın babası tanıdı, onların oğlu oldu; Bir gün o tabiat çocuğu tabiat oldu; şimşek, yıldırım, güneş oldu; Türk oldu. Türk budur. Yıldırımdır, kasırgadır, dünyayı aydınlatan güneştir. "

*GAZİ MUSTAFA KEMAL*

----------

